# iDrive in 760 rear seat.



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

So I was looking at some pictures of the 2005 760Li, and I was wondering...does the back seat now have an iDrive controller?? From the picture it looks like it does.









Sorry about the picture size.

Alex


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

A rear idrive controller is included with the Rear Entertainment Package. ($2,200)
The 10-way adjustable rear seats is included with the Rear Comfort Seat Package. ($3,500)
The standard rear armrest includes only a heat selector for the rear seats.
The picture includes available options of $5,700.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, I knew about all the other things. I was just curious if there were other functions..like what else did that control other from the DVD plaver.

Alex


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

*As far as I know..*

..is the rear-entertainment-package not only for DVD, it also offers access to the Navigation-system and the A/C-system. According to what I can see, this 760 is not a US-version, because the rear ventilated and extended leather option (standard) is missing. I seems to be the European/German version that also includes a TV-module (front and rear).


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

schreck said:


> Yeah, I knew about all the other things. I was just curious if there were other functions..like what else did that control other from the DVD plaver.
> 
> Alex


The rear idrive controller has access to, and can control most all of the same functions as the front, with the exceptions of items related to vehicle settings, which would apply to, or only effect the vehicle's operator. i.e. setting/changing the speed limit warning, etc.
If the vehicle is equipped with the rear idrive, an added function permits the front idrive to 'lockout' other functions of the rear controller as well.
The BMW Assist function(s) can only be accessed by the front idrive.
And, correctly stated, US models to not include TV modules.
All '05 7'ers can be ordered with the Rear Entertainment Package. The DVD Changer is mounted in the trunk.


----------

